

Do you like Beer? - manusant
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.crioltech.socialbeer

======
phlyingpenguin
Interesting. So not "social" the way apps usually would be, but more of an up
to date encyclopedia? It seems difficult to fight "I already have Untappd and
Rate Advocate, why am I installing this?" I think the name is most of that
issue for me.

------
manusant
Everything you want to know about beer in one place :)

